# Need evil wedding music



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

So one of the actors I work with plays an undead bride, and she wants some evil/creepy sounding wedding music for her character. Anyone know where I can find some?

-J.P.G.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Think I can help, mixed these up last year (3 version variations )
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Eq8ylI_G/church_bells_wedding_march_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/audio/XKjDGLaw/church_bells_weddng_march_twea.html
http://www.4shared.com/audio/vsF2762S/church_bells_weddng_march_WARP.html

Hope that helps........ I have a lot of SFX so If I don't have it, I'll find / make it, if you need anything else


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dark Lord- That's really good!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love this piece & play it over & over at my haunt: Camille Saint-Saëns, "Aquarium".
There is a CD out there of creepy classical Halloween music....i will dig it out & list off what's on it..


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

nixie said:


> Dark Lord- That's really good!!


Thank you, I love to mix & create for fun. Mostly because I can never find exactly what I want so it's easier for me to create it !


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Isn't all wedding music evil?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Isn't all wedding music evil?


Hahhaaa!


----------



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. And Dark Lord, next time you're in Boston look up Ghosts and Gravestones and see if either Jonathan or Constance is in. We both owe you a cookie.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Ohhhhh - COoooookiE......:googly: Glad to help, if you need any other music / sound effects,have a lot or can mix it up for ya. Just give me a "scream"......

& wedding songs aren't evil, just the part were you say "I do"......... :xbones:


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Click the wedding cake for some more music...


----------

